# Croaker Soakers



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

It may be a little early in the year for this thread, but I have to ask. A few friends turned me on to fishing with croakers in June the past two years. We normally fish with plastics and tops. We have done well with them fishing for trout, wading and drifting. I know many people have different opinion about this topic. I have a few questions regarding using croakers as bait:

1. When can you starting using them (May or June)? 
2. Why do they work so good, is it because the croakers feed off of the freshly laid trout eggs and trout are trying to protect their eggs?
3. And finally, why is there so big of difference in opinion when it comes to using croakers for bait to catch trout?


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

IBTL


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Pot stirrer! LOL! :cheers:


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll give you my sarcasmic version:

1. When your conscience lets you.
2. Cause they taste good.
3. Because there are the elite and then there are the potlickers.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Elite, What a special word*

Elite, Hmmmm!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

1. May
2. Yes croaker do feed on eggs, but it is also a baitfish. Trout eat baitfish.
3. Because a kid can go out and catch trout with croaker. Its nothing hard about it, but people choose to brag about the big trout they catch with croaker. Why take the easy way out by using croaker? If you throw tops and plastics, why not use them year round?


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Laguna Freak said:


> Pot stirrer! LOL! :cheers:


.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

And the dumb thread of the day goes to......................


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't use croaker myself. If the wife and kids go with me I do buy bait for them. I really don't care what anyone else uses but I think this is going to get ugly, again, real fast!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

moganman said:


> 1. May
> 2. Yes croaker do feed on eggs, but it is also a baitfish. Trout eat baitfish.
> 3. Because a kid can go out and catch trout with croaker. Its nothing hard about it, but people choose to brag about the big trout they catch with croaker. Why take the easy way out by using croaker? If you throw tops and plastics, why not use them year round?


croaker do not feed on eggs, dork.

you have to be on fish to catch trout with croaker, so just tossing one out in the water isn't going to catch one.


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

There's no problem with soaking croaker. To answer your question I fish em a few times a year just to something different starting mid may. This question is gonna stir the pot again. But the only people who have a problem with it on this forum is the people who think they know it all and are better than averyone else because they throw nothing but arties. Who cares what other people think. Just fish.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I've been fishing with shrimp and mullet since my Dad taught me that way in about 1963. As you can see by my post count, I clearly haven't been around 2cool very long, and haven't earned any green dots - so I'd like to say up front that if it's a problem to ask this, I apologize in advance. 

Am I understanding correctly that there are people that vigourously object to a specific species of fish being used as bait; that is, croakers? That's the way this reads to me. I first thought it was a live bait versus artificials discussion, but with the "IBTL" entry, and the other comments so far, I think the controversy must be specifically about using a croaker for bait. Are there places to buy bait-sized croakers?

thanks, Jim


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Do a search on here about croakers and you can probably find more info than you care to on the topic, lol.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I work six days a week so when I get to go fishing I want to have every advantage I can get. If using croakers gives me this advantage so be it. If I could fish 2-3 times a week I would fish more arties it just a time and advantage thing with me.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Like they say, "throw the croak out and watch it choke trout.."

Actually I just made that up...

Hopefully this is my last reply on a soaker thread this year, but I will say fish the way that makes you happiest... If that means throwing a no. 2 pencil out in the water with no hook on it, that's fine with me...


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

*Croaker*

Here we go again!


----------



## Smash (Apr 9, 2008)

I've only fished with croakers a couple times. We did pretty good, I wouldn't say great. We probably could have done just as good with tails in my opinion. I don't see what the big deal is. If you want to use croakers then use them if you dont then dont. Who cares.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

moganman said:


> 1. May
> 2. Yes croaker do feed on eggs, but it is also a baitfish. Trout eat baitfish.
> 3. Because a kid can go out and catch trout with croaker. Its nothing hard about it, but people choose to brag about the big trout they catch with croaker. Why take the easy way out by using croaker? If you throw tops and plastics, why not use them year round?


 What he said!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Apparently there is some technique to using croaker. I fished with a guy once (we were using croaker) and he was catching a trout, or at least getting a hit, every cast and I didn't get a bite for the whole time we were at that spot. The only thing different was that he was freelining and I had a split shot. I have used croaker several other times that I wouldn't be getting any bites, and switch to plastics and catch a few. So it seems to me that there is more to it than just throwing the croaker out there and reeling in a trout. IMO. Do whatever is neccessary to catch fish.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

hammerdown said:


> What he said!


you are just as dumb as he is then.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Ban croaker ban guides keep 5 keep5 !


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Trout eggs separate and drift with the currents, just like redfish and most other fish. They're preyed upon by critters almost too small to see. People seem to think trout lay a nest just like a bass, guard their eggs (sort of), and croaker sneak in and eat up the eggs.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Don't stop there*



slabnabbin said:


> Ban croaker ban guides keep 5 keep5 !


Ban Brushpiles


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I do majority of my fishing between the months of May and August and do most of that fishing in the surf with my fiance. You bet your sweet *** I'm using croaker when it is available.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Basically, it comes down to this:

some people like to catch and eat fish (live bait fishermen) and then there are those that like to twitch and jerk their rods (arties). To each their own.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

workorfish said:


> Ban Brushpiles


LMAO!


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

The anti-croaker comments on this board are some of the most ridiculous posts. Everything we do, we do for one reason - to catch more fish. Are the anti-croaker people going to get rid their graphite rods and go back to glass? Are you going to get rid of your braid and go back to mono? Why do you buy the latest and greatest artificials? BTW, I don't fish with croaker, but it is legal.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Girls on the boat/music on, beer in hand - live bait.
Wanna grind - arties.

Use piggies they live longer and have the same results.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

i don't think fishing with croaker gives you that much of an advantage, if any. you gotta be on fish to catch them, period. that being said, i wont fish with them because i get bored, so i throw lures. it's more sporting and that's why i fish, for the sport of it. 

... and croaker don't eat their eggs, ya douche.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Part of the live vs artie success is you can cover more water with an artie. Fish are there or they ain't.

Personally, fish however you want as long as it is legal.

Should I start a flyfishing vs. baitcasting/spinning thread now?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I like croaker threads!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Croaker don't just catch fish!


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

fangard said:


> Part of the live vs artie success is you can cover more water with an artie. Fish are there or they ain't.
> 
> Personally, fish however you want as long as it is legal.
> 
> Should I start a flyfishing vs. baitcasting/spinning thread now?


Cane pole is the only thing that is sporting. Or maybe a handline. LOL


----------



## wiggletheworm (Apr 4, 2011)

dont mind either one, but id rather throw a thousand casts and switch lures 10 times then chunk that same dangling live bait all day ! :bounce:


----------



## mikeb84 (Apr 7, 2010)

CROAKER FREE FISHING Its harder to catch a catfish on a jug line than it is to catch trout on croaker. Their not fisherman, they are thieves


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

*RE*



Red Line said:


> It may be a little early in the year for this thread, but I have to ask. A few friends turned me on to fishing with croakers in June the past two years. We normally fish with plastics and tops. We have done well with them fishing for trout, wading and drifting. I know many people have different opinion about this topic. I have a few questions regarding using croakers as bait:
> 
> 1. When can you starting using them (May or June)?
> 2. Why do they work so good, is it because the croakers feed off of the freshly laid trout eggs and trout are trying to protect their eggs?
> 3. And finally, why is there so big of difference in opinion when it comes to using croakers for bait to catch trout?


On a serious note, I didn't want to stir anything up. Just wanted opinions without the extra sarcastic comments.


----------



## mikeb84 (Apr 7, 2010)

all it takes is saying croaker and the bell rings around here


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

There are some idiots on this board, the only anti croaker comments come from idiots that dont know how to fish croaker, trust me just cause you have croaker does not mean you will catch fish, I have fished with a a guy that has won the baffin bash twice and cannot catch a fish on croaker even with me showing him how to use them, there is just as much art in croaker fishing as there is in corkies.


----------



## mikeb84 (Apr 7, 2010)

hahaha there is no art. What is it? see how many rattles you can fit on your line and stand on one leg? It is the easiest fishing there is. Im seen idiots who cant fish go out and limit out with them so there is no art dude


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Yacht-O-Vee-Sea said:


> There's no problem with soaking croaker. To answer your question I fish em a few times a year just to something different starting mid may. This question is gonna stir the pot again. But the only people who have a problem with it on this forum is the people who think they know it all and are better than averyone else because they throw nothing but arties. Who cares what other people think. Just fish.


X2


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

mikeb84 said:


> CROAKER FREE FISHING Its harder to catch a catfish on a jug line than it is to catch trout on croaker. Their not fisherman, they are thieves


 Another one where his age is higher then his IQ


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

mikeb84 said:


> CROAKER FREE FISHING Its harder to catch a catfish on a jug line than it is to catch trout on croaker. Their not fisherman, they are thieves


Nice you post 14 times and about five on this topic. Just like the rest of you need to read the rules. No complaining about legal catches.

Just a reminder of the rules 7 an 8

7. Junior game wardens (see #8)
8. Complaints about keeping legal catches


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Can't croaker survive a dip in Gulp Alive juice? A double-soak?


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad we get this out of the way early this year.

Live Bait vs Arti debate will go own forever. I don't care what people use if it is legal. Friday I will fish by myself throwing tops and tails. Good Friday will have my Step Father and Family Friend on the "Bay Shower". They are in their mid seventies and not great shape, I will rig them with corks and shrimp, drift around and BS. I will enjoy both days equally probably Good Friday more so.

Saludos


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

If you were a croaker would you eat yourself? I know I would!! Heck id have seconds And polish it off with an ice cold budweiser!
-Harry Carrey


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

rusty2009 said:


> Another one where his age is higher then his IQ


Don't ask what his opinion on flounder gigging is???


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Come on croaker season! I think with all of the negative comments about croakers, I am going to try and make as many trips fishing with croaker as I can. I will make sure I post up the report.

Gilbert, you wanna go?


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Yacht-O-Vee-Sea said:


> There's no problem with soaking croaker. To answer your question I fish em a few times a year just to something different starting mid may. This question is gonna stir the pot again. But the only people who have a problem with it on this forum is the people who think they know it all and are better than averyone else because they throw nothing but arties. Who cares what other people think. Just fish.


Best statement on this thread!!! Greenie to you!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

shauntexex said:


> If you were a croaker would you eat yourself? I know I would!! Heck id have seconds And polish it off with an ice cold budweiser!
> -Harry Carrey


Haha, green for you...

"What's your favorite planet? Mine's the sun, I can stare at it for hours..."


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

So do croaker eat the eggs or not? That's all I'm concerned with.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

I use a plastic, battery operated, topwater Croaker on 80# Fluro! I find that trolling them at full throtle along the shoreline is the ticket. Perhaps its the people standing in the water with sticks who attract the fish to where i like to run. Ive never stoped to ask why they stand there, maybe they are body surfers who are waiting on my wake! They should probibly move so I don't accidently run one over.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I don't think there is a right or wrong time to use croaker for bait. It's really more of an availability issue. When the bay shrimping season starts, croaker become readily available because they are by-catch of shrimping. If you're fishing out of a boat, you can approach shrimpers as they pull their nets in and buy croakers directly from them much cheaper than you can get them in the bait camps. Most of the shrimpers just throw them back over board. There are a few shrimpers working directly for the bait camps that retain croaker and sell them for the going rate in their respective bait camps. I usually avoid these shripers once identified and buy from the guys who are just trying to make a living shrimping.

With that being said. When croakers are readily available, I take a couple of weeks of vacation and fish as often as possible. Two trip days are a grind, but if you get on the water before it gets too hot, get your limit and head in, it's doable. Then wait until evening when it cools down and do it again. Load up the freezer while the getting is good and have a great time doing it.

Tight lines.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Wade Fisher said:


> I don't think there is a right or wrong time to use croaker for bait..


I find that statement to be wrong!

There is a right time to use them, and that time is ALL of the time... The wrong time to use them is never!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I like it


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

paymerick said:


> Haha, green for you...
> 
> "What's your favorite planet? Mine's the sun, I can stare at it for hours..."


Bahaha

Ummm Harry that's not a planet that's a star...
"Well planet or star when that thing burns out were all gonna be dead!

My favorite of all time
"it's the bottom of the seventh.... the bases are loaded and so am I!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Since we're on the subject, why do my croaker die so fast after they go on the hook? I'm talkin' like 10 seconds... I hook 'em like they tell me and only use three worm rattles, one in the belly, one through the tail and a nice one through the eyes... Any tips?

I'd have a better chance keeping a goldfish alive, but I think that's because I've stopped buying the Sam's Choice goldfish and have gone top-shelf...


----------



## Chad G (Feb 7, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> croaker do not feed on eggs, dork.
> 
> you have to be on fish to catch trout with croaker, so just tossing one out in the water isn't going to catch one.


Next time you catch some trout throw some of the eggs in a livewell of croakers and tell me that they dont eat fish eggs. Alot of guides feed them the eggs to liven em up. I guess you will think more about calling somebody a dork again when you don't know what your talking about. hwell:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chad G said:


> Next time you catch some trout throw some of the eggs in a livewell of croakers and tell me that they dont eat fish eggs. Alot of guides feed them the eggs to liven em up. I guess you will think more about calling somebody a dork again when you don't know what your talking about. hwell:


lmao....is this a serious post? :headknock


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

paymerick said:


> Since we're on the subject, why do my croaker die so fast after they go on the hook? I'm talkin' like 10 seconds... I hook 'em like they tell me and only use three worm rattles, one in the belly, one through the tail and a nice one through the eyes... Any tips?
> 
> I'd have a better chance keeping a goldfish alive, but I think that's because I've stopped buying the Sam's Choice goldfish and have gone top-shelf...


Everything sounds right just need an 11 oz spider weight to keep that bleeding croaker in the strike zone for a few more seconds. I've found croaker don't hold a stick to Chinese fighting fish for bait! Caught my personal best gafftop on a Chinese fighting fish named "Sammy"


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Wade Fisher said:


> I don't think there is a right or wrong time to use croaker for bait. It's really more of an availability issue. When the bay shrimping season starts, croaker become readily available because they are by-catch of shrimping. If you're fishing out of a boat, you can approach shrimpers as they pull their nets in and buy croakers directly from them much cheaper than you can get them in the bait camps. Most of the shrimpers just throw them back over board. There are a few shrimpers working directly for the bait camps that retain croaker and sell them for the going rate in their respective bait camps. I usually avoid these shripers once identified and buy from the guys who are just trying to make a living shrimping.
> 
> With that being said. When croakers are readily available, I take a couple of weeks of vacation and fish as often as possible. Two trip days are a grind, but if you get on the water before it gets too hot, get your limit and head in, it's doable. Then wait until evening when it cools down and do it again. Load up the freezer while the getting is good and have a great time doing it.
> 
> Tight lines.


Now I will have to strongly disagree
with you catching a limit in the morning then going back in the afternoon and keeping another limit.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Disagree then.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

as long as it is legal do not worry about it. someone will find fault in everything you do in life if you let them. catch what you want, fry em up. they taste great. if they have problem tell them to go chase largemouth bass.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> lmao....is this a serious post? :headknock


Oh I'm sure it is... I hear Santa feeds his reindeer trout eggs so they fly all night...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Mike77015 said:


> Come on croaker season! I think with all of the negative comments about croakers, I am going to try and make as many trips fishing with croaker as I can. I will make sure I post up the report.
> 
> Gilbert, you wanna go?


I don't know about Gilbert, but i'm in. Can I bring my arti croakers?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

24Buds said:


> I don't know about Gilbert, but i'm in. Can I bring my arti croakers?


Sure bring em and the beer. Whatever croaker are left over, we will throw them on my smoker.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Oh no, croaker soakers, and now croaker smokers? When will this madness end?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

T_Sebastian said:


> Oh no, croaker soakers, and now croaker smokers? When will this madness end?


One bite of my smoked croaker, and you will be fishing for them full time and throwing the trout back as trash fish.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

slabnabbin said:


> Now I will have to strongly disagree
> with you catching a limit in the morning then going back in the afternoon and keeping another limit.


If I wait until late evening, and stay out after midnight, would you still strongly disagree? People keep two limits within twenty four hours all the time. I just prefer to do it before it gets too late.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

If my son's hamster gets out one more time and I have to chase him around the house again, he may very well end up on a hook as bait. You really don't even need a hook. Their fur gets caught up in the fish's teeth.

Anyone have a problem with that?


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

fangard said:


> If my son's hamster gets out one more time and I have to chase him around the house again, he may very well end up on a hook as bait. You really don't even need a hook. Their fur gets caught up in the fish's teeth.
> 
> Anyone have a problem with that?


Of course not, sir! You, sir, are a true sportsman.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

24Buds said:


> ..... Can I bring my arti croakers?


Yes Ladies and Gentlemen, GULP ALIVE!! Now available in croaker.

(I done bought me some new penny croakers....look so real you'll want to smoke 'em)


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

27 members and 27 guests. LMAO!! Everybody knows croaker soakin is a fun subject!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Our boat*

We had an artist paid a 3-D school of croaker on the bottom of the boat. You don't even need your rod. Just troll around making croaking sounds and the trout just jump into the boat.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Anyone up for some biological engineering? I wanna make a Croakster... A cross between a hamster and a croaker... Or should we call is a Hampoaker?


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Crazy over Croakers*



24Buds said:


> Can I bring my arti croakers?


Years ago, there was a guy that recorded the croaking sound with a hydrophone or something in Charlies croaker tank. He had the sound put on a proto-type micro chip and would insert them into rubber croakers. It was a great idea until he found out that the minimum order for his little invention from the manufacturer was something like 500,000 units. Croaker Crazy for sure.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

9121SS said:


> I don't use croaker myself. If the wife and kids go with me I do buy bait for them. I really don't care what anyone else uses but I think this is going to get ugly, again, real fast!


X2.Trout do not protect thier eggs.When trout get bigger they eat mainly finfish.(Mullet,croaker,piggy perch etc...)The main reason people have gripes about it is they usually get hooked deep and if you release them the survival rate goes down.Im for anyway someone fishes as long as it is legal.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I like fishing croakers and arties
i like fishing shrimp and soft plastics
i like fishing minnows and other baits
I think my aluminum boat i got after having fancy rigs is great for fishing
I have calcutas and curados but grab ABU 5500's when i head out the door.
i wear flip flops cutoff tshirts and ball caps not high dollar fancy garb to fish in.
I like to drink cheap beer and eat jerky while i fish

bottom line do what makes you happy and pi*s on the nay sayers its your time on the water do what makes it enjoyable for you.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

G-O-T-B said:


> I like fishing croakers and arties
> i like fishing shrimp and soft plastics
> i like fishing minnows and other baits
> I think my aluminum boat i got after having fancy rigs is great for fishing
> ...


Sounds like a Kevin Fowler song... "And you can come fishin' with me, you can borrow one'a my poles but don't touch my willy"


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mike77015 said:


> One bite of my smoked croaker, and you will be fishing for them full time and throwing the trout back as trash fish.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I ate some trout eggs on a guides boat and my Waterloo grew 6"s...


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

G-O-T-B said:


> I like fishing croakers and arties
> i like fishing shrimp and soft plastics
> i like fishing minnows and other baits
> I think my aluminum boat i got after having fancy rigs is great for fishing
> ...


Sorry I have got to draw the line on the cut off T-Shirt.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Mike77015 said:


> Sorry I have got to draw the line on the cut off T-Shirt.


Thats unconstitutional. He has a right to keep bare arms.:biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'm scared of getting sunburn so its always long sleeves on the shirts.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

So does Richard Simmons, but I aint gotta see it. LOL


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Wade Fisher said:


> If I wait until late evening, and stay out after midnight, would you still strongly disagree? People keep two limits within twenty four hours all the time. I just prefer to do it before it gets too late.


Well just bc others do it does mean anything. Hopefully one day you will be caught


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

slabnabbin said:


> Well just bc others do it does mean anything. Hopefully one day you will be caught


Caught doing what Jr GW? Everything he said is legal to do.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Wade Fisher said:


> If I wait until late evening, and stay out after midnight, would you still strongly disagree? People keep two limits within twenty four hours all the time. I just prefer to do it before it gets too late.


 staying past midnight and coming in with two limits at the say time is against the law now as well


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Mike77015 said:


> Caught doing what Jr GW? Everything he said is legal to do.


Catching a limit in the morning and going back and catching another limit before midnight is illegal.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

You need to read what he said again. If you fish in the am and go back in for the day, then go out later that night say 11:30 and fish till 2'ish and head in with another limit is legal.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

And by the way mike his original post says he catches him the same day. Nevermind read the rule book
Idiots


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wade Fisher said:


> If I wait until late evening, and stay out after midnight, would you still strongly disagree? People keep two limits within twenty four hours all the time. I just prefer to do it before it gets too late.


After.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Wade Fisher said:


> I don't think there is a right or wrong time to use croaker for bait. It's really more of an availability issue. When the bay shrimping season starts, croaker become readily available because they are by-catch of shrimping. If you're fishing out of a boat, you can approach shrimpers as they pull their nets in and buy croakers directly from them much cheaper than you can get them in the bait camps. Most of the shrimpers just throw them back over board. There are a few shrimpers working directly for the bait camps that retain croaker and sell them for the going rate in their respective bait camps. I usually avoid these shripers once identified and buy from the guys who are just trying to make a living shrimping.
> 
> With that being said. When croakers are readily available, I take a couple of weeks of vacation and fish as often as possible. Two trip days are a grind, but if you get on the water before it gets too hot, get your limit and head in, it's doable. Then wait until evening when it cools down and do it again. Load up the freezer while the getting is good and have a great time doing it.
> 
> Tight lines.


"Two trip days"


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

I always come in twice over the legal limit... which is why I do not drive the boat...


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Luv me a good croaker thread. Wooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Chill out Slabnabbin, its all in fun or maybe just us idiots can understand that.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Name calling on the 10 post this I am so proud.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

All in fun but seriously I have spent plenty of evenings and next mornings fishing the lights out of a boat . Bringing in two limits after being out all night is no longer legal.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Hevy Dee said:


> Years ago, there was a guy that recorded the croaking sound with a hydrophone or something in Charlies croaker tank. He had the sound put on a proto-type micro chip and would insert them into rubber croakers. It was a great idea until he found out that the minimum order for his little invention from the manufacturer was something like 500,000 units. Croaker Crazy for sure.


 This guy maybe? Sweet. I am going to order 500 of them!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

24Buds said:


> This guy maybe? Sweet. I am going to order 500 of them!


Put me down for 500 also.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I read the rule book they give you when you buy your license and didn't see where it said it was illegal to keep more two ten fish limits caught during two calendar days. I never keep more than two fish over twenty-five inches though. That's spelled out pretty clear in the regs. 

While we're on the subject of croaker soakin', has anyone ever tried using them for bull red bait? Now that over-sized reds can be kept as part of a limit, I'd be interested to hear if they eat croaker too.

Thanks


----------



## Lane (Sep 24, 2009)

_*Arties Vs Live*_ - if you ask me the purist sportsmanlike angler fishes the way I do...Noodling for Bull Sharks in the surf. A genuine catch and release program. I only did it twice though.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

cloudfishing said:


> Name calling on the 10 post this I am so proud.


HUH!!!!!! Put the bottle down.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Yah, you can run out of hands quick noodlin' for those fellers... That's why I punch 'em in the face first...knocks out their teeth... At least the ones I'm worried about...


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Lane said:


> _*Arties Vs Live*_ - if you ask me the purist sportsmanlike angler fishes the way I do...Noodling for Bull Sharks in the surf. A genuine catch and release program. I only did it twice though.


Man that would be awesome. I've seen some really big sharks in the surf down by High Island. Let me know next time you go and if it's somewhere I know how to get to, I'll meet you.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wade Fisher said:


> Man that would be awesome. I've seen some really big sharks in the surf down by High Island. Let me know next time you go and if it's somewhere I know how to get to, I'll meet you.


I have been working on the beach house on the weekends near High Island, and seen some monsters up close to shore here lately.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

I wonder what the part time guides think about all this...


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> I have been working on the beach house on the weekends near High Island, and seen some monsters up close to shore here lately.


One more quick question. I read the regs on bull sharks and they gotta be 64 inches long to keep. If you noodled 'em, would the size limit still be in affect?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wade Fisher said:


> One more quick question. I read the regs on bull sharks and they gotta be 64 inches long to keep. If you noodled 'em, would the size limit still be in affect?


Depends on which appendage was used in the noodling. If the right one, no one has a right to question anything you do.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Wade Fisher said:


> One more quick question. I read the regs on bull sharks and they gotta be 64 inches long to keep. If you noodled 'em, would the size limit still be in affect?


That is correct... But say while noodling the bull-shark it bit off, hmmm, let's say 3" of your hand... You get to subtract that 3" from the 64" minimum... Then if the shark measures 61"+ you can keep it...

Basically, you might as well let it take your whole arm, as it increases your chances of being able to legally harvest it...


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

So let me try to understand here. It is wrong to use a legal bait (croaker) to catch legal trout, which may or may not be released at the discretion of the angler? How did we catch fish before we invented plastic? Don't misunderstand, I use primarily arties when fishing, but I do it because I enjoy it, not becuase I think it makes me a better fisherman than someone using live bait. I also enjoy using live shrimp, perch, cut bait (in the surf) and any other LEGAL means at my disposal to enhance my chances of taking a few fish home to my family. 

"Elite" my butt, sounds like simple snobbery to me. It was said before, but bears repeating: "If you fish legally, who cares what anyone else thinks anyway?"


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

weimtrainer said:


> So let me try to understand here. It is wrong to use a legal bait (croaker) to catch legal trout, which may or may not be released at the discretion of the angler? How did we catch fish before we invented plastic? Don't misunderstand, I use primarily arties when fishing, but I do it because I enjoy it, not becuase I think it makes me a better fisherman than someone using live bait. I also enjoy using live shrimp, perch, cut bait (in the surf) and any other LEGAL means at my disposal to enhance my chances of taking a few fish home to my family.
> 
> "Elite" my butt, sounds like simple snobbery to me. It was said before, but bears repeating: "If you fish legally, who cares what anyone else thinks anyway?"


I fish with arties because I am too cheap to splurge for live bait.:work:


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

JustSlabs said:


> So do croaker eat the eggs or not? That's all I'm concerned with.


They might , I dont really klnow.

If they do, they are most certainly not eating eggs off a bed that a speckled trout is protecting. Speckled trout are pump + dump spawners, they do not make beds and dont defend a danged thing. Hell they are notorious for eating their own young if the truth be known.

Hate croaker fishing all you want but the "trout eat croaker because they hate them for eating trout eggs" theory is hogwash.

I wouldnt mind if they quit letting us use croaker for bait but thats just me. I dont think I know everything ( well not anymore I dont)


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Next time someone wants to discuss this topic they should just resurect one of the 9billion+ threads that have come and gone.

Here's Some dolphins for your thread.


:an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Stumpgrinder said:


> They might , I dont really klnow.
> 
> If they do, they are most certainly not eating eggs off a bed that a speckled trout is protecting. Speckled trout are pump + dump spawners, they do not make beds and dont defend a danged thing. Hell they are notorious for eating their own young if the truth be known.
> 
> ...


Come on out of that closet MR Croaker soaker.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

<sigh> Another croaker thread. :headknock


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

fishinguy said:


> Next time someone wants to discuss this topic they should just resurect one of the 9billion+ threads that have come and gone.
> 
> Here's Some dolphins for your thread.
> 
> :an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6::an6:


Dude you and your gay dolphins are making this page a couple pages wide.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> <sigh> Another croaker thread. :headknock


I heard from a credible source that croaker was the secret ingredient in someones 1st place gumbo this weekend. Just say'n.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

weimtrainer said:


> So let me try to understand here. It is wrong to use a legal bait (croaker) to catch legal trout, which may or may not be released at the discretion of the angler? How did we catch fish before we invented plastic? Don't misunderstand, I use primarily arties when fishing, but I do it because I enjoy it, not becuase I think it makes me a better fisherman than someone using live bait. I also enjoy using live shrimp, perch, cut bait (in the surf) and any other LEGAL means at my disposal to enhance my chances of taking a few fish home to my family.
> 
> "Elite" my butt, sounds like simple snobbery to me. It was said before, but bears repeating: "If you fish legally, who cares what anyone else thinks anyway?"


It's very simple, really. There are quite a few guys here who would rather *twitch, shake* and *jerk* their rods rather than catch fish. And, they are proud of that characteristic and think everyone should do so as well.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yacht-O-Vee-Sea said:


> There's no problem with soaking croaker. To answer your question I fish em a few times a year just to something different starting mid may. This question is gonna stir the pot again. But the only people who have a problem with it on this forum is the people who think they know it all and are better than averyone else because they throw nothing but arties. Who cares what other people think. Just fish.


 My exact opinion! I also throw tops and plastics but if my buddies are catching fish with live bait your dern right I'm gonna switch over...lol!


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

I have fished for trout, reds and flounder since I can remember and I was using croakers before it was a well known bait for trout (and reds by the way) . I have chunked hardware and live bait all through my years of fishing. There are days when you can catch them on croaker and only croaker and there are days when all they will hit is a stawberry tout tail. I have fished with croakers next to guys that have fished all their lives and they can't catch a fish on croakers, while I am reeling them in one after another. (this is after I explain with detail how to feel the bite, and set the hook) There are days when you can just throw a croaker out and let it sit and catch fish...but there are many times you must present the bait just like with hardware. Anyone who says different does not know WTH they are talking about. I happen to like the feel of the bite when fishing with croaker (could be compared to a blowup on a top water) quick, ferocious and powerful. And like a previous post said......"your not gonna catch them on anything if they aren't there." Knowing how to locate the fish is numero uno. How you present your bait is next.....whether it be live and wiggly or plastic and metal is immaterial.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Wade Fisher said:


> I read the rule book they give you when you buy your license and didn't see where it said it was illegal to keep more two ten fish limits caught during two calendar days. I never keep more than two fish over twenty-five inches though. That's spelled out pretty clear in the regs.
> 
> While we're on the subject of croaker soakin', has anyone ever tried using them for bull red bait? Now that over-sized reds can be kept as part of a limit, I'd be interested to hear if they eat croaker too.
> 
> Thanks


I have caught a reds with croaker while trout fishing. I might have misunderstood your first post, it seemed like you were bragging about catching two limits within the same day. Btw the was a clarification to the possession rule for 2010-2011 page 29 first bullet under possession of fish taken from public water. I am by no means a Jr GW just trying to help keep your from getting a ticket on an overnight "double limit" trip.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Just having some fun Slabnabbin. Truth be known, I never throw live bait. All I've ever thrown is Corkies. Is there a thread on here that would give me some idea as to the best method for working them?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

All in fun but croakers do much better than Corkies any day. Sounds like we need to have a croaker vs Artie tournament


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

agonzales1981 said:


> My exact opinion! I also throw tops and plastics but if my buddies are catching fish with live bait your dern right I'm gonna switch over...lol!


So what you're really saying is that you go both ways.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd hook my sack and throw it in if it would help me catch a fish...


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I've actually hooked my sack while wading. It didn't help. I've gpt some pictures around here somewhere. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Wade Fisher said:


> I've actually hooked my sack while wading. It didn't help. I've gpt some pictures around here somewhere. Give me a few minutes.


Ummmmmmmmmm, HECK NO!!!!!!!!!! for the sake of my $4000 eyes, NO!!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Wade Fisher said:


> I've actually hooked my sack while wading. It didn't help. I've gpt some pictures around here somewhere. Give me a few minutes.


LMAO!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wade Fisher said:


> I've actually hooked my sack while wading. It didn't help. I've gpt some pictures around here somewhere. Give me a few minutes.


There is a good chance that posting pics of your pod on here might get you banned.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Either get me sent to camp......or drag this thread to the Jungle.


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree and I started it......stop it!


----------



## Fishin'Aggie (Jan 5, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I'd hook my sack and throw it in if it would help me catch a fish...


 Here is a man that is truly dedicated to fishing, way to go!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> There is a good chance that posting pics of your *pod* on here might get you banned.


Wow, never heard of it referred to as a "pod"... Which reminds me, I need to load some more music onto my iSack...


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I'll never feel the same when I insert my earbuds


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Wade Fisher said:


> I'll never feel the same when I insert my earbuds


sick


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I bet the croaker word will become the next banned word. Just like the word in rule number 20.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> sick


I prefer twisted, but to each his own


----------



## Lane (Sep 24, 2009)

It is theoretically possible to hold your sack in your hand while noodling Bull Sharks in the surf, however it severely reduces a fellow's motivation to participate in catch and realease.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> There is a good chance that posting pics of your pod on here might get you banned.


 Unless his camera had a really really good zoom lens you probably would not be able to see it anyway.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Lane said:


> It is theoretically possible to hold your sack in your hand while noodling Bull Sharks in the surf, however it severely reduces a fellow's motivation to participate in catch and realease.


Ha what the deuce? Love it!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

paymerick said:


> Ha what the deuce? Love it!


Chicken heart!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Lane said:


> It is theoretically possible to hold your sack in your hand while noodling Bull Sharks in the surf, however it severely reduces a fellow's motivation to participate in catch and realease.


You sayin we got a tendency to choke em to death? I'm apalled! :rotfl:


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Got a question. How do you fish with croaker. Is it just free lined or what??


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Sixto713 said:


> Got a question. How do you fish with croaker. Is it just free lined or what??


We couldn't tell you, were above that.
i
But maybe choke em to death first, then run acoupla lines of red cajun Line through there stomachs, hook another line through there tails that you'll hold, then hook em in the lips. This way you can dance them like a puppet.


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lmao. I wasn't expecting all that so I'll just stick with live and dead shrimp. Lol


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Is live squid any good.........?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I have nothing to say except chheeeezzz 148 threads and this thread just started today. Maybe we need a whole forum named croaker fishing!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My Mama can catch trout on croaker...Jus Sayin. rosesm


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Sixto713 said:


> Lmao. I wasn't expecting all that so I'll just stick with live and dead shrimp. Lol


Been a while, but I liked free-lining 'em... If you want the croaker down further put some split shots on the line...

TTF makes a purdy loud rattle called a Salt-Shaker, maybe put one of those 2'-3' above the croak and maybe the croak can make it dance a little or give it a light twitch here and there yourself (sucker is LOUD, not a lot of twitch required... just enough to move the rattle, not your bait)... The rattle itself is rather buoyant, so don't worry about it dragging your croak down... That's what I'd do every time if I used croaker...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Some of you guys really crack me up! I just don't understand what the big deal is. I love plastics but I really don't give a rats hinney what joe blow is fishing with as long as it's legal. Like I said before it must be a saltwater thing cause crappie fishermen don't care what the guy next to him is fishing with.
These threads are really funny!


----------



## Sixto713 (Mar 31, 2011)

paymerick said:


> Been a while, but I liked free-lining 'em... If you want the croaker down further put some split shots on the line...
> 
> TTF makes a purdy loud rattle called a Salt-Shaker, maybe put one of those 2'-3' above the croak and maybe the croak can make it dance a little or give it a light twitch here and there yourself (sucker is LOUD, not a lot of twitch required... just enough to move the rattle, not your bait)... The rattle itself is rather buoyant, so don't worry about it dragging your croak down... That's what I'd do every time if I used croaker...


What size hook and where do you hook em at? Sorry but it'll be the first time for me. Lol


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

The only opinion I have to offer is: Croaker are not a "magic bait" you can get skunked just as easily throwing them, as live shrimp, gulp, soft plastics, spoons, tops... etc. Granted if you locate feeding fish you stand a better chance of catching something on croaker than a poorly fished arti. I don't often soak bait but when I do I feel no guilt.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Monty... get in here and put this thread to bed!!


----------



## Texashookers (May 30, 2009)

The man asked a simple question which should require a simple answer .only a hand full of yall have given that .This forum is here for people who like fishin and get answers on tips and techniques not to bash other peoples styles of fishing who cares just fish and have fun.. p.s. may is a good time to start


----------



## fishin fanatic (Jul 25, 2009)

I like to lurk on here and read post and try to learn somthing every now and then. I get to fish probably twice a month during the summer. I still have to make a boat payment year round. I usually have my wife with me as she loves to fish. We usually go alone take a case of beer and have one hell of a time. I want to catch fish but i will not kill myself to do it. I cant hold a beer in one hand and twitch a plastic in the other all day. I go for fun, i use croaker and live shrimp. Why does **** some people off. I promise i hardly ever limit out, its never a slam dunk and i cant figure out for the life of me why there are so many dumb A$$es that think this is wrong. I wont log onto this site again and you that think using croaker are a sin can kiss my country *****


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

fishin fanatic said:


> I like to lurk on here and read post and try to learn something every now and then. I get to fish probably twice a month during the summer. I still have to make a boat payment year round. I usually have my wife with me as she loves to fish. We usually go alone take a case of beer and have one hell of a time. I want to catch fish but i will not kill myself to do it. I cant hold a beer in one hand and twitch a plastic in the other all day. I go for fun, i use croaker and live shrimp. Why does **** some people off. I promise i hardly ever limit out, its never a slam dunk and i cant figure out for the life of me why there are so many dumb A$$es that think this is wrong. I wont log onto this site again and you that think using croaker are a sin can kiss my country *****


I think what you saw on this thread is that most of us don't care if you use croaker or not, it's what makes you happy... Don't worry about it... Do your thing and have fun...

But I must ask, what are those five asterisks for?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

paymerick said:


> I think what you saw on this thread is that most of us don't care if you use croaker or not, it's what makes you happy... Don't worry about it... Do your thing and have fun...
> 
> But I must ask, what are those five asterisks for?


I know it is, *****.


----------



## fishin fanatic (Jul 25, 2009)

im not sure what the five asterisks are for, my word only contained 3 letters.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Mike77015 said:


> I know it is, *****.


Oh, makes sense... I thought the A-word may have grown by a couple of S's...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Dip your croaker in your Gulp bucket before you chunk them...Works even better. :wink:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

9121SS said:


> Some of you guys really crack me up! I just don't understand what the big deal is. I love plastics but I really don't give a rats hinney what joe blow is fishing with as long as it's legal. Like I said before it must be a saltwater thing cause crappie fishermen don't care what the guy next to him is fishing with.
> These threads are really funny!


Youre right about the crappie thing. I only throw arties wjen theyre spawning and out fish most who "drown" minnows. But, when theyre in their summer and winter pattern, I'm drowning minnows also. Use what you want. I personally do betterbfor specks freelining big menhaden (4 to 5) inch.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

First let it be known, I refuse to soak a croaker.

Using a croaker to catch trout is like using a flood light at night to kill deer, same thing to me, and it is just as sporting.

I also think that if we continue to use the croakers for bait we and the trout will eventually deplete the population of the species. 

If this sounds like something we should continue to proceed with maybe instead of depleting the population of croakers we should revert back to gill netting, it was more effective at catching all kinds of fish instead of concentrating on a single species.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

MikeS2942 said:


> First let it be known, I refuse to soak a croaker.
> 
> Using a croaker to catch trout is like using a flood light at night to kill deer, same thing to me, and it is just as sporting.
> 
> ...


What you dont spot light your deer? 

Everyone can not be an elite fisherman and purist such as yourself.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

MikeS2942 said:


> First let it be known, I refuse to soak a croaker.
> 
> Using a croaker to catch trout is like using a flood light at night to kill deer, same thing to me, and it is just as sporting.
> 
> ...


Instead, let's just quit using rods and reels and any kind of bait. Hell let's just quit fishing and buy glass bottomed boats and watch them!

While were burning shoreline without wade fishermen since they won't be fishing any more.

or or or even only keep what we can lift from the water with our powers of levitation yea yea

Edit:lawyers and car salesmen banned from fishing due to the ability to talk fish to death and the disability of GWs to distinguish between truly levitated fish and death talk fish


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I spotlight :cooncatching :bluefish: then shoot them in the arse & take their catch.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

MikeS2942 said:


> First let it be known, I refuse to soak a croaker.
> 
> Using a croaker to catch trout is like using a flood light at night to kill deer, same thing to me, and it is just as sporting.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, let's just let the dolphins/porpoises eat all of them or they can just die of natural causes and be a total waste to society.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*What I have gotten out of this thread is,*

you throw plastics or "arties" to find fish and keep from being bored, then after you have found the fish you switch to croakers! That is, unless your ego is so hugh you can't stand to be seen using a croaker, and you just stay with the arties. Did I get it right?


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

No, you didnt.
What you were supposed to get out of it is that baby kittens make better bait than croakers, and they dont naturally go after trout eggs.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

fishnstringer said:


> you throw plastics or "arties" to find fish and keep from being bored, then after you have found the fish you switch to croakers! That is, unless your ego is so hugh you can't stand to be seen using a croaker, and you just stay with the arties. Did I get it right?


Remember big gals and mopeds are fun unless your friends see you.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I would use croaker every now and then but I'm to lazy to go get them


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

"I" think we should High Fence all croaker in so we can find them better ..........rather than having to spot light them at night.................................

good luck to all out there and catch some bigguns'!:cheers::texasflag


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Looking forward in soaking some Croakers this Year, especially in East Matdgorda


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Here are some bait fishing tips that might make your day just a little bit easier.*

If fishing with Croaker, you have to "read the bait".

*Read It Overall*

Read the quality of the overall bait in your tank and then, read each bait individually. Grab a couple of handfuls of the baits and look a their overall quality. In a perfect world, there would be NO red nose, red belly, missing tails, etc. If you've got a bunch of this stressed out bait, it's going to be a tough day unless you can perhaps get them into a swarm of Trout in the surf. (_Best bet is to try to get a look at it before you buy it)._If the bait looks pretty good overall, then it should be at the bottom of your livewell and staying their. Good bait will be free of redness and they will have tails and the body will be covered in slime. (_Finfish exhibiting a sandpaper texture with no slime aren_


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Read It Individually*

When it goes on the hook, read each bait as you go. If you are putting a red belly red nose on the hook, recognize that this bait isn't going to fish well, so put it on a short leash. Some type of weight is going to be needed on this poor bait a) to get it beneath a seagull, and b) to get it down to the fish. This stressed out bait will stay in the upper end of the water column in the bait tank so guess where it's going to be fishing in the bay? The answer is nowhere near a Trout but very near a "Skippy" or some other trash. I seldom fish with any weight but sometimes a good looking bait supply won't fish right or an individual bait may need some help. Start light, I use pinch weights that are so small some might wonder why add them at all. It doesn't take a lot to get the bait down and lighter is better. If you have a good quality bait supply and it's fishing down, stay off the weight. If currents are encountered, try to find current breaks rather than adding weight.


Good Croaker that are small require less aggressive rod whipping. Bigger baits can tolerate a little more aggression, but still with some common sense. You can turn a nice size, good condition Croaker into something that won't catch a fish quickly by whipping the life out of it. This is always a shame, so adjust your whip depending upon size and condition of the bait. Stressed out "red anything" baits should be whipped very little. Think about it, why whip a stressed bait that is struggling to get into the lower water column? Small baits need to be fished gently and quickly.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Fish It Aggressively*

One cast at most two, one missed fish, and dump it. DON'T FALL IN LOVE WITH THE BAIT! This is the #1 mistake among recreational fishermen. Fishing the same bait multiple times until its dead on the hook is a very big mistake. Yes, they are .50cents a piece, who cares? After dumping $250 in out of pocket expenses to get your rig in the water for a day of fishing, why get cheap now? (_Pushing .60 cents a piece now and we won_


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Distance Is Key*

Cast 10' shorter than your buddy and your buddy will catch all the fish. This is because Trout will typically eat a Croaker at the end of the cast. Use slick reels loose on the settings for maximum distance delivery. Backlashes will occur. What that means is you are throwing it hard enough. Thumb the spool throughout the cast lightening up or adding pressure depending upon the success of the cast. 200 Series Curados or Plueger Trions are the main players. If you can't get the distance with a Curado, then jump to something slicker to get the distance. (_Some changes here for sure. When this was written, I wasn_


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Piggies*

Reading the bait is less critical although upper and lower water column rules still apply. These baits are rarely stressed, but they can have an off day. The difference is this bait is trapped rather than drug up in a shrimp trawl. The smaller the better is the key, three inches or less for Trout down to something the size of a quarter. (This is another area where spinning rods are dominating). Piggies require something like a rod on the light side of a medium light. The light action will deliver a very light bait free-lined to a farther distance and "distance" is the key. However, Trout will eat Piggies closer to the boat than Croaker so fish it all the way back to the boat.

*Advantages of Piggies over Croaker:*

* Fish will eat a Piggy closer to the boat; fish it all the way to the boat.
* Piggies are heartier and can take more bait tank abuse and amateur mistakes.
* Piggies are typically healthier out of a bait camp to start with.
* Piggies bark louder and will fish bad water, higher winds, and tougher conditions.
* Piggies fish better over grass.
* Trout will be larger over grass.
* Redfish would rather eat a Piggy than just about anything.
* Trout may dislike a Croaker but they despise a Piggy.
* Bite aggression will be much more exaggerated.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Disadvantages*

* Trout can be overall smaller over shell.
* More bait is required due to Trout kills and spitting especially on larger Pigs.
* They are hard to come by in the POC area.


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I just love this thread. It is some very good entertainment. Hell, its better than spending $100 at an Astros game.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Capt Jim West said:


> I just love this thread. It is some very good entertainment. Hell, its better than spending $100 at an Astros game.


At least we haven't got "out of hand" yet. Prolly the best a croaker thread has ever went:cheers:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

BTW, come from?, good write up and info


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

That was alot of information. Can most croakersoaker's soak up all that info. Just think how much more FROM? would know if he didn't live in Amarillo and lived near the coast. Do you East Texas boys have any info like this on spotlighting deer? We'll have to move this to the hunting section.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

You guys are brutal!!


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## 1200watts (Feb 2, 2011)

it in more challenging to catch trout on lures than with bait....unless you catch your own bait... I prefer the challenge!!! 1200watts


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

If you're concerned about the trout population (which is respectable), then you should only practice catch and release....or just don't fish for trout at all. I think anglers who fill their freezer are more of a problem than croaker soakers.....but that's another grossly overdone topic.


:headknock:headknock:headknock


Personally, I've never fished with croaker, but I don't see any problem with it. Fishing is supposed to be fun. Do it however you like.


----------



## 1200watts (Feb 2, 2011)

its more fun to trick'um!!!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Everyone that thinks they are elite because they chunk lures... Go back to looking at pictures of Naked Men and eating yogurt. Worse than a bunch of ladies...ALL of you.

I fish them, on Live Bait trips. But give me 5 guys that know what they are doing with a plastic.. and 5 that wanna soak croaks. and the lures will catch more anyday, so no the croaker is not what hurts the Trout population. It's Human greed.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> BTW, come from?, good write up and info


I wrote that many, many moons ago. I found it and copied and pasted it. CF?


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Levi said:


> Everyone that thinks they are elite because they chunk lures... Go back to looking at pictures of Naked Men and eating yogurt. Worse than a bunch of ladies...ALL of you.
> 
> I fish them, on Live Bait trips. But give me 5 guys that know what they are doing with a plastic.. and 5 that wanna soak croaks. and the lures will catch more anyday, so no the croaker is not what hurts the Trout population. It's Human greed.


 What scientific experiment did you theorize this from? What if you have 5 guys that don't know what they are doing? Then who catches the most? Huh? Answer that? You need to start another thread, "Croakers or Artie's, which one catches the most trout?" (I'm just pulling yur chain). I knew this thread was going to be long, but it's been entertaining. Thanks alot David (aka SS).


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

yellowmouth2 said:


> That was alot of information. Can most croakersoaker's soak up all that info. Just think how much more FROM? would know if he didn't live in Amarillo and lived near the coast. Do you East Texas boys have any info like this on spotlighting deer? We'll have to move this to the hunting section.


I have to make my $120K/yr. somewhere. I was born in San Antonio and fished the mid-coast since Christ was a mess-cook. Forgive me Lord, it is just an expression. You were never a mess-cook...but you did feed thousands. BTW, Aubrey won't let me fish with live bait...anymore. ComeFrom?


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

MAN... 191 (including me) replies in one day...... I think this may be a new record.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

I wonder if the guys that do not throw croaker do not hunt high fences either.


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Croakers*



cgerace19 said:


> I wonder if the guys that do not throw croaker do not hunt high fences either.


Right! Or even feed the deer corn at the feeder where there programed to eat year around and there worried about how EASY it is to catch a trout!


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

We're in the development stages of a new feeder system to throw croaker year round on our high fenced place. Thinking of switching to piggies though as they seem to live longer.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

T_Sebastian said:


> We're in the development stages of a new feeder system to throw croaker year round on our high fenced place. Thinking of switching to piggies though as they seem to live longer.


Make sure the deer do not trample down the natual vegetation leaving any kind of hoof scaring.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Mike77015 said:


> Make sure the deer do not trample down the natual vegetation leaving any kind of hoof scaring.


good thinkin' mike.
next thing ya know we wont be allowed in on our 4-wheelers. and I especially love burning the tree line on a 4-wheeler.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

T_Sebastian said:


> good thinkin' mike.
> next thing ya know we wont be allowed in on our 4-wheelers. and I especially love burning the tree line on a 4-wheeler.


I wanna get me one of those mules and put a windmill frame on top of it so I can see over the trees. Do you think they can extend the steering wheel by about 20' or will I have to go hydraulic?


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Hydraulic would be the way to go, but its kinda pricey. Also, I would go ahead and mount a permanent spotlight for nite hunting.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats the humane thing to do, blind em so they do not see whats coming. IMO


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

cgerace19 said:


> I wonder if the guys that do not throw croaker do not hunt high fences either.


Not so true. A majority of the anti-croaker crowd (those who like to jerk their own rod) praise the high fence/corn feeder/ box blind experience. (Hmmm.....I wonder if it's because they like to jerk their own rod wherever they are, do you think?)


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Mike77015 said:


> I wanna get me one of those mules and put a windmill frame on top of it so I can see over the trees. Do you think they can extend the steering wheel by about 20' or will I have to go hydraulic?


Someone just got jacked for their mule...be on the look out, I'm sure you can catch a hell of a deal soon. Keep it at your lease and no one will know anything.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Someone here likes talking about other men jerking their rods wayyyyyy too much.....

Insert 1,383 dolphins...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, and croakers are so last week. The go to bait is live kittens.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> The go to bait is live kittens.


Yah, which sucks for those of us that use live mice... A lot of cats get off hooks and survive in the water.. Have you ever tried getting the hook out of a wet cat's mouth? Yah, not too fun...


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I have my croakers trained to find the Trout eggs, collect them in their mouths and when I reel them in, fresh ROE for my sushi bar!

Also, when I find them croakers are cheating and eat some of my roes, I deep fry them suckers! You can eat them bones and all and they go great with Trout roe!

YUMMY


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

i can not believe this thread is still going. Mont please band the word croaker from the site.


----------



## ToTheExtreme (Mar 9, 2010)

seems to me that the only logical solution to this now is to battle. fight till death.. just like the old days. just trying to be fair


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I also like to use the bait saver stuff with my live bait, can't quite remember the name maybe pogey andcroaket? Anybody? It really works well for shrimp also. And freshwater perch too.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

ToTheExtreme said:


> seems to me that the only logical solution to this now is to battle. fight till death.. just like the old days. just trying to be fair


This thread is even pulling in some of the lurkers. Welcome aboard newb.


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

I PROMISE TO NEVER EVER, NEVER EVER POST A THREAD ABOUT CROAKERS AGAIN.........LOL. THIS IS CRAZY!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Red Line said:


> I PROMISE TO NEVER EVER, NEVER EVER POST A THREAD:rotfl: ABOUT CROAKERS AGAIN.........LOL. THIS IS CRAZY!


You have now been initiated, the hand shake will come later


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Richard Gere switched from hamsters to croaker after reading this thread.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok it's been an hour since anyone posted. I guess you are all eating fried trout for dinner that you caught on croakers


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

redman35 said:


> i can not believe this thread is still going. Mont please band the word croaker from the site.


Don't be a whiner unless you do it on the Waaambulance thread! Croaker don't like to be banded anyway... trout can catch a banded croaker way easier.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

ToTheExtreme said:


> seems to me that the only logical solution to this now is to battle. fight till death.. just like the old days. just trying to be fair


Not bad for your first post croaker boy.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Don't be a whiner unless you do it on the Waaambulance thread! Croaker don't like to be banded anyway... trout can catch a *banded* croaker way easier.


Ha... I was gunna mention the "band" but decided not to be a buzz...

What would a band of croaker sound like?... Mont?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

paymerick said:


> Ha... I was gunna mention the "band" but decided not to be a buzz...
> 
> What would a band of croaker sound like?... Mont?


Probably like the aftermath of a long night of Budweiser and hotwings after a midget bachelor party


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Red line, when you have mastered the art of catching trout on arties tipped with whole croaker, then shall the force be with you paddawan learner


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

who all frys up their croakers afterwards if they don't catch anything ? Icould see AMB doing this haha


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

I love the feel of croaker slime in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Tried it couple of times and don't like fishing with croaker..boring and too easy..only part that I like when they hit croaker like a thump but other than that, boring stuff..I'll stick to tops lol


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

Ryanlovesfishing said:


> Tried it couple of times and don't like fishing with croaker..boring and too easy..only part that I like when they hit croaker like a thump but other than that, boring stuff..I'll stick to tops lol


$300 worth of Croaker would never fly out of the back of your truck.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I saw some fishing show on Youtube and they had 2 croakers on 1 hook!!


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Long Pole said:


> I saw some fishing show on Youtube and they had 2 croakers on 1 hook!!


Two croakers? Shoot, you think one croaker can eat a lot of eggs.. That'll tick a momma off....


----------



## pana584 (May 30, 2010)

*bump*

hwell:

I think bait is available now however I have done very well with artificals


----------



## CLuton (Apr 6, 2011)

We always catch more and better fish on arties grinding it out all day! As most of you lure guys know, it's all about finding fish and grinding till ya find more! I went croaker fishing one time and we caught em with a guide, then he put us on a wade, after the croaker adventure and we had a twice the fish with limits of reds ta boot! I don't hate on Croaker fishing, but I just can't do it! I haven't thrown bait in 16 years and I always find fish, it's not hard, just more challenging on lures! I've seen lures out fish bait since I was 6 yrs old, so throw the croakers and shrimp, and I'll stick to the plastic stuff!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I've used live croakers a couple of times, and never caught a trout....... I must really suck at being a fisherman....hwell:


----------



## cjbasso (Aug 13, 2005)

check this out

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/11824851/soakin-croaks


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> I saw some fishing show on Youtube and they had 2 croakers on 1 hook!!


We call it the double meat cheese burger... Works.


----------



## Bankshot (Mar 27, 2011)

*Anybody Tried Ballyhoo?*

It wasn't a hamster it was a gerbel. The long tail (I'm told) has distinct advantages. But it might have been mistaken for a hamster post removal.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

T_Sebastian said:


> We're in the development stages of a new feeder system to throw croaker year round on our high fenced place. Thinking of switching to piggies though as they seem to live longer.


 We fed trout eggs to our deer last year and the bucks averaged 30" of additional antler growth over prior year.


----------

